# Ant keeping...



## omgitznicki (May 12, 2013)

So I am just wondering if there are any people into ant keeping on the board?? I know this is mostly people who love T's and Scorpions but I found this site by chance looking for formicariums and people who create/own their own colonies....
I am looking for people who share my new obsession and are willing to guide me through a few things when I may run into some problems or hit milestones. If you know a better site more focused around blogging about ant keeping please leave a link and/or let me know about the site, much appreciated :biggrin:

---------- Post added 05-12-2013 at 06:38 PM ----------

Sorry posted this in the wrong forum >_< reposting in the right one....


----------



## josh_r (May 13, 2013)

Here are some ant nests I had when I was in Australia

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?241554-myrmecia-fulviculis&highlight=myrmecia

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?240493-Some-Aussie-bull-ants.&highlight=myrmecia

If you want good information on keeping ants, check out some of the groups on facebook and check out this site

http://antfarm.yuku.com/

Good luck.

JOsh


----------



## Aussiedan (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi there mate, I just did the same thing as you, And it seems despite some cool stuff where in the wrong place.
If your still around let me know if you found anything, I too would like to learn and share. 

Are you still around Josh? Would love to see your pics of the Aussie stuff, All your pics are unavailable on my screen?


----------



## josh_r (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey Dan,

The pictures are not there anymore because I moved them in my photobucket album and now the links in the original post are not the same. I have not fixed it... But if you would like to see the pictures, here is the link to my photobucket where all the pictures are kept. It is my Australia photo album. Just scroll through all the pics of the herps and spiders.. You'll find pics of many species of Myrmecia and the nests I built for them. http://s243.photobucket.com/user/pas...?sort=3&page=1

Cheers

Josh


----------



## jpiteira (Dec 2, 2013)

http://img.pandawhale.com/79679-because-thats-how-you-get-ants-aSKJ.gif 
sorry, had to

Reactions: Like 1


----------

